# Crank Bros Multi Tool - Chain Tool



## smithrider (Dec 24, 2005)

I tried using the chain tool on my crank bros multi tool today for the first time. I have always used a park tool in the past.

That said, it seems like the pin driver on the tool is too short. It doesn't push the pin out far enough to separate the links. Am I missing something with this tool or is it just a design flaw in the product? For reference, I was trying to break a new XT chain.


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

My guess is you're missing something. Can't see how they could/would have missed something so simple as how for to move a pin. I could be wrong, but...

To clarify, I don't know the crank bros tool. I, like you in the past, use a Park tool.


----------



## raoul duke (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it's designed like that to make it easier to fix a chain without a quick link while you are out on the trail. Basically, push the pin out to remove the damaged section of the chain, then push it back in and ride. It doesn't function as well as a "shop" tool.

That being said, I have used it both ways. It has saved me numerous times out on the trail when I didn't carry a link. It has also been used in my garage to trim a new chain to the proper length, I still had to pry the pin out with pliers. Since then I have bought the Park chain tool for my garage, but I still carry the CB tool on the trails(8 years).


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

pushed the pin clean out on an 8 speed chain when setting up my SS so mine seems long enough? (oo er)


----------



## smithrider (Dec 24, 2005)

Maybe it is just my tool then. I fully understand that you don't want to push the pin all the way out when fixing a link. That said, I really didn't even push out the pin far enough to seperate with significant bending of the link. I guess I will just get a park chain tool to carry with me as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Dirtvet (Nov 7, 2005)

smithrider said:


> Maybe it is just my tool then. I fully understand that you don't want to push the pin all the way out when fixing a link. That said, I really didn't even push out the pin far enough to seperate with significant bending of the link. I guess I will just get a park chain tool to carry with me as well.
> 
> Thanks!


You are grappling with the exact same issue as me. That tool will not push the pin far enough. With pliers I just ended up bending the plate:madman: now I have a shorter chain. I'm going to pitch that tool like you and look for another.:madmax:


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

A lot of tools will leave a little bot of the pin sticking out the inside of the plate. This makes assembling the chain easier as it will "clip" together. Try flexing the chain apart where you've pushed the pin out.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

smithrider said:


> Maybe it is just my tool then. I fully understand that you don't want to push the pin all the way out when fixing a link. That said, I really didn't even push out the pin far enough to seperate with significant bending of the link. I guess I will just get a park chain tool to carry with me as well.
> 
> Thanks!


Actually, you do want to completely push out the pin with a Shimano chain, the pins aren't intended to be re-used, you should insert a new Shimano pin. I wouldn't use a multi-tool type chain tool except in an emergency, not for regular shop use like setting up a new chain. There are some chain tools that were designed to not push the pin entirely out, too.


----------



## Prophet bill (Feb 28, 2008)

Tool works fine sometimes you just have to give it a hard crank at the end then wiggle the chain a little.But i agree with bikinfoolferlife shimano pins arent supposed to be reused.But id buy the little park tool and some pins and carry those with you.


----------

